# How to tell that the boots are packed out and need replacing



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

There's a difference between packing out, and just plain old wearing out. The liners pack out, boots wear out, which it sounds like yours have. There's nothing inherently wrong with a worn out boot if it still fits and performs to your liking, but saying you're not getting the support/response you need I'd say it's time to buy some new boots. Something to keep in mind is that a stiffer boot will typically take longer to wear out, or at least retain much more stiffness even when it has 100+ days on it.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I have had boots I really liked that I put over 150 days in, that being said that was a budget driven choice. Imo you can justify new boots anytime after 50 days of good use. I need new boots bad actually.....

The most obvious to me is slop develops around the ankle area where the boot gets the most flex from walking and riding.

IMO if you are asking this question the answer is automatically, "you need new boots last week."

Also depends what boot, that boot I put 150 days in was a Lashed, so the second it was broken in and molded to my foot it was a soft park boot, the thin liner had very little packing out to give, there wasn't a much difference in performance from day 20 to day 120. With higher end boots your mileage is gonna vary.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

With a stiffer board, stiffer boots will enhance the return of the performance of the board...i.e., more responsive. You want a boot that will get the performance out of the board. Otherwise, the board is going to be taking you for a ride...irregardless of your technique/skills....because you can not input your skills in to the board because your boots are lacking. It can be somewhat of a hazzardous combination. Get new great fitting stiffer boots. If you old boots work well....perhaps stay with the size and brand...but get the top of the line stiff models.

If the old boots are packing out....see the boot faq sticky and add some foam to various places to take up the slack....perhaps try that out first...its the cheaper diy. But if it doesn't work...then you are due for new boots.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Like SK said, if you have to ask...


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

If a boot has "packed out" too much, you'll get foot movement inside the boot, ie Heel Lift, and this can be somewhat rectified by adding foam inserts etc!!!!! Google Tognar for these!!!!!

If the boot has just become soft, then this is natural wear that comes with use along with materials breaking down etc!!!!! 

Some people like stiff boots, some like soft!!!!! When buying new boots, it's always better to get a slightly stiffer boot than what you eventually want due to the wear factor!!!!! 

Is the stiffer board your regular ride????? Ride a softer board and see how they behave????? 

Also, your binding ankle straps might be worn, or have play in them?????


----------



## luiskvargaslvg (Mar 13, 2016)

I think if you're not getting much support from bottom end of the boots than it's time to replace your boot. It's as simple as that. 90 days quite a long time you've used the boot.


----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

At about 70 days on mine starting to get heel lift and the outside of the boot is tore up so im buying new ones.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Packing out= liners get wider <> boot getting softer from use.
My very stiff Deeluxe XV has double the days as the mid-flex Ride Cadence, but still, the Deeluxe feels as responsive like at the begining, while the Ride has become soft enough to "fold" in the ancle. But still, that soft-ish Ride together with responsive bindings match very well to the same board you ride (I'm on a 152 now as well )

So it really depends on the brand/model and how stiff they initially were how quickly they get soft-ish. Go with a stiffer boot if you feel like yours were too flexy too fast. If it's only the packing out from liners, i.e. you've too much room: check with a bootfitter what he can do or get just new liners.


----------

